# Roku getting MHZ networks feed. Hope tivo next.



## 98clru (Apr 26, 2009)

MHz Networks is an independent, non-commercial television broadcaster delivering international, educational programming and providing diverse cultural perspectives for a globally-minded audience.

They are preparing a channel for Roku. I have one MHZ channel available via my local pbs station (WDSC Daytona, FL) and I find it to be awesome. If I counted correctly there are 10 different "channels" available. 


more details can be found at mhznetworks dot org


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Interesting. I have all 10 off the two local stations they own in the D.C. area (carried in the SD subchannel zone on Fios). I didn't realize they actually reached beyond here -- I kinda thought the "Networks" thing was just an affectation.


----------

